# Scotland, in February?



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey gang,

I'll be visiting family in Scotland this February. Flying into Edinburgh, and then driving up to Blairgowerie to visit my granny.

What are trail conditions like that time of year? Is anything rideable, or is it too wet? 

I've ridden Glentress and it looked like it does ok in the wet (last time I was in the UK was July 2007, which had to be wettest summer in a while). I can def. manage a day down there, since it's close to the city.

What's available in Perthshire or surrounding areas? Not sure I'll have time to venture too far north (Aviemore - will it be under snow anyway?) or west, but maybe if there's one set of trails that's more likely open than others. Riding within a few hours of Edinburgh and Perthshire also means I can stay with family and save some money.

I'll be renting a car to get around. And renting a bike where I ride - probably only have time for a day or two riding, so not worth boxing/shipping from the States.

Or, if sticking to pavement is better this time of year, that's fine too, just say the word.


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

February is likely to be snow covered. Glentress is well managed so is a good bet most of the year, but February is anyones guess. Innerleithen is a good bet also, just down the road from GT. Anything in the borders/7staines "should" be ridable. Aviemore is much more likely to be under snow. The trails there are natural and as such not managed. The closest man made trail to Aviemore is Laggan, it's one of (if not) THE hardest trails in the UK. All that rock on ice will just be suicide. Fort Bill red "XC" and WC chairlift will be shut, as will all other MTB chairlift in Scotland at this time of year. IF the weather looks ok, then look at the Cairngorms for sure as it has the best natural riding in the UK, but be very well prepaired. You have the perfect base to start from.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the response. I figured much of the highlands would be under snow. Hopefully, I can get in a ride at GT or Innerleithen.


----------



## climbingcragrat (Mar 13, 2009)

There are some good local trails going from Pitlochry, Blair Atholl etc and woods at Pitmedden. February is hard to call so maybe ask again nearer the time and we can give you an idea of actual conditions.


----------

